# Paph sanderianum or not



## pluckerup (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi, I purchased this one a while ago and it has finally flowered. 
Just wanted to check with the experienced growers if this is named correctly. 
Dorsal W-26mm L-61
Petals - 360mm
Sepalum W-27mm L- 53mm
Happy for any feedback on names and reasoning.
Happy also to provide anymore information if required.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 17, 2021)

Nope. Michael Koopowitz or Screaming Eagle? (I like it).


----------



## monocotman (Aug 18, 2021)

You’re not the first and you probably won’t be the last.
Lots of plants of this species turn out to be hybrids.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 18, 2021)

not pure sandie IMHO.


----------



## emydura (Aug 18, 2021)

Definitely not a sanderianum. Could be a Michael Koopowitz or maybe something more complex.


----------

